# Quick question about dewlaps.



## 1357rabbitlover (Feb 22, 2012)

Are bunnies supposed to have dewlaps?

None of mine do, and i just wanted to know why bunnies get them, what age they get them, what gender gets them, and are bunnies supposed to have them or is it just fat buns that get them?


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Feb 22, 2012)

I always heard it was just girls that had had a litter before, since they would pull fur out of it.
Sorry if I'm wrong! Try Googling it!
Jj


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Feb 22, 2012)

Dewlaps are used by does (females) when they are making a nest for their babies. Some will have larger dewlaps than others. Generally, larger breeds have bigger dewlaps. A doe who is spayed earlier in life (like around 6 months compared to 1-2 years or older), should have a smaller dewlap. Some breeds are not supposed to have dewlaps. 
Males can get fat under the chin if they are really fat, but that is rare. Females can get them even if they are otherwise a good weight. 

So basically, only females should have dewlaps, they are used so she can have more fur to pull when making a nest and I think they would start to develop more as she becomes sexually mature around 5-8 months old.


----------



## 1357rabbitlover (Feb 22, 2012)

Yeah i've googled it before but different sites give you different info, some say that only females who have had a litter get a dewlap and some say males and female get it once they reach a certain age, its so annoying!

My 3 year old female bunny had a litter about 10 months ago and she does not have a dewlap.. :?


----------



## 1357rabbitlover (Feb 22, 2012)

Korr_and_Sophie.. Now you've said that some rabbits only get small dewlaps, i've just examined my bunny Alice and she does have a teenie tiny one! ahah, its just not very noticeable! 
Whats breed are not supposed to have dewlaps?


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Feb 22, 2012)

I think the small and dwarf breeds aren't supposed to have noticeable ones. These could be Netherland Dwarfs, Holland lops and other similar sized breeds. The breeds that more typically have them are breeds that are commonly used for meat like New Zealands, Flemish Giants, Califorians, French Lops and other similar breeds. I am not sure if it is related to the body type since some breeds that do get them have similar body types. 

I think it is related to genetics, but also to hormones. If a rabbit is of a breed that doesn't get them, then they won't get one unless they get really fat. If they are a breed that does get them, then hormones can play a part in how big it gets. I don't think having a litter will affect the dewlap as there are plenty of rabbits who have had litters but don't have dewlaps.


----------



## JjGoesBounce (Feb 22, 2012)

Oh okay! Good to know!
Jj


----------



## bunnychild (Feb 22, 2012)

*Korr_and_Sophie wrote: *


> I think the small and dwarf breeds aren't supposed to have noticeable ones. These could be Netherland Dwarfs, Holland lops and other similar sized breeds.


Holland lops do have noticable dewlaps (mostly the females)


----------



## woahlookitsme (Feb 22, 2012)

Dewlaps can also be confused with just a lot of fur under the chin. A dewlap is extra fold or lap of skin. I've heard judges comment about they almost thought one had a dewlap but then after further examination it was just fur. 

Some breeds I know that will get DQ'd for a dewlap are Tans, Britannia Petites, Polish, Himalayans. I think all the arched breeds arent supposed to have them but I dont have my SOP with me.


----------



## MagPie (Feb 22, 2012)

Yes, I do remember my sister's holland/mini/smallish lop did get a noticeable dewlap. My sister never got her spayed and this was a good 12 years ago and I had no idea that rabbits got dewlaps, so I thought it was a weird growth.


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Feb 23, 2012)

If anyone needs some dewlap then Fraggles has plenty to spare.


----------



## kjm84 (Feb 23, 2012)

Yeah, my male holland lop has a teeny tiny noticeable dewlap when he's layed out and relaxing, nothing very big but still cute.


----------



## 1357rabbitlover (Feb 23, 2012)

Oh thanks! Yeah Alice is a lionhead cross mini lop, this is probably why she doesnt really have dewlap!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Feb 23, 2012)

Our boy Spike, who is 6 and not rotund has a very pronounced dewlap--the only one of our male bunnies that does.


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Feb 23, 2012)

Larry, what are you saying about bunnies that ARE rotund. Hmmmmm? We use the term "full figured" around here thank you.


----------



## 1357rabbitlover (Feb 26, 2012)

Yes my male bunny has a bigger more noticeable dewlap than his mum and sisters, he's neutered which has made him get a bit fatter (because he is lazier).. Would this be why he has a big dewlap?


----------



## ZRabbits (Feb 26, 2012)

*1357rabbitlover wrote: *


> Yes my male bunny has a bigger more noticeable dewlap than his mum and sisters, he's neutered which has made him get a bit fatter (because he is lazier).. Would this be why he has a big dewlap?



Neutered males will store extra fat in their dewlap area and hips which will then lead to a hard time cleaning their chest and hind quarters. I was worried about my Dobby (Sable Marten) getting a dewlap. Found out that it was hair that is really long under his chin and his chest which he cleans constantly. But it made me conscious of his weight and getting him more exercise and really watching his portions. I'm finding out neutered males do slow down and it's my duty to try to get him to exercise and to count his calories. Always watched my animals weight. Have slipped up in the past with a bit of overindulgence but learned to cut back for their sake. 

K


----------



## 1357rabbitlover (Feb 26, 2012)

Yes, i do sometimes spoil him.. I'll be having a banana and he'll beg and beg so i have to give him some! The only time he gets really hyper is with my cat so i just bring my cat in the garden with him and he chases her and gets tired! Its so cute!


----------

